# Contact info



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

A month or so ago I saw an add in the Heralds classifieds about a pheasant preserve located west of Hatton or Northwood. It was called PPP farms or something like that. Does anyone have the contact info for them?

Thanks.


----------

